# Reemers



## dlane (May 17, 2015)

Dose anyone use reemers anymore ?. I have a bunch all different sizes that came with other items I've bought 
(Still have to inventory them) . I plan on keeping a couple each of popular sizes and get rid of or make something out of the rest . Any ideas of what to do with them ?.  Prob about 50 lbs of them, I would donate them to the site if someone wants to distribute them .
Derrick


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 17, 2015)

i still use reamers all the time for reaming bushings as well as the bores the bushings are inserted into


----------



## dlane (May 17, 2015)

Mike I go thru Tracy about once a month , after I pick the ones I want to keep I could drop the rest to you next time I'm up that way if you like. Prob second week in June. Pm if you like.
Thanks
Derrick


----------



## countryguy (May 17, 2015)

Where are you located?   I would love to get!    Just learned about using reamers to make precision holes.    Nice.   Pm me and maybe we can set something up.  Jeff.  



dlane said:


> Dose anyone use reemers anymore ?. I have a bunch all different sizes that came with other items I've bought
> (Still have to inventory them) . I plan on keeping a couple each of popular sizes and get rid of or make something out of the rest . Any ideas of what to do with them ?.  Prob about 50 lbs of them, I would donate them to the site if someone wants to distribute them .
> Derrick


----------



## countryguy (May 17, 2015)

Exactly what I want to try.  I have 5 bushings to install.     I wanna play too.  Lol. 



Ulma Doctor said:


> i still use reamers all the time for reaming bushings as well as the bores the bushings are inserted into


Exactly


----------



## EmilioG (May 17, 2015)

What sizes do you have? Do you have any metric or over/under size? Straight flute chucking reamers?
Please PM if you would like to sell any. Thanks


----------



## kingmt01 (May 17, 2015)

Wow. This got active. I use some. I manly don't use them because I don't ever have the one I need. I'd love to have your problem. If they are good please don't repurpose then unless you have to. 

They are a very useful tool that isn't very cheap. They are worth more then the scrap value of what they are made of.


----------



## nobog (May 17, 2015)

Just used a .505" reamer this morning.  Needed something to fit "just right" on . 500" dia shaft.

JK


----------



## Billh50 (May 17, 2015)

I have a set of  .001 under, on size, .001 over in 1/8, 3/16, 1/4, 5/16, and 3/8. Need to get the 1/2" set one of these days.


----------



## EmilioG (May 17, 2015)

I have a complete 1/2" set with over and under, Alvord Polks.  Excellent reamers.  You should also have their
corresponding drill bits and this is where metric sizes come in handy.  I buy reamers one at a time as the need comes up.
The reamers should be sharp.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (May 17, 2015)

I,too, would like to see a list of sizes. I use them regularly to make nice holes. I'm always looking for more sizes to add to my collection. PM me a list too please.


----------



## stupoty (May 17, 2015)

The over and unders are very handy, and general sizes for fittings dowl pins etc.

Always handy to have a selection 

Stuart


----------



## kingmt01 (May 17, 2015)

I have a very small tool budget but grab a reamer if I find it & can afford it. They are slim pickings here. This is why I'm so much more interested in tool making. When I do but tools they are usually what others consider junk but to me it is basically a parts kit to build the tool I need.

Usually I'm scrounging for metal to use.


----------



## dlane (May 17, 2015)

I will inventory in next couple days . 
Thanks


----------



## EmilioG (May 17, 2015)

photos?


----------



## Andre (May 17, 2015)

Imagine this, you can use a on-size reamer with light cutting oil to make a dowel pin slip fit, or you can spend 45 minutes with a boring head taking lots of spring passes to get that just-right fit. For an odd size hole it is okay, but for multiple parts reamers save a ton of time.


----------



## kvt (May 18, 2015)

I have 4 holes that I need to ream out,  Put in the bushings, then ream the bushings to fit the shafts,   Some are blind holes and all are tow small for my reamers I have from doing work on old autos,  (old bushing style king pins etc).   Boring bar, setup time for each one, then boring each one, with all the checks etc,   When you can just use a reamer for proper fit, saves a whole lot of time, an some times aggravation.


----------



## EmilioG (May 18, 2015)

I;m still reaming 13 mm holes in brass for some small parts.
I ended up using a 12.5 mm drill then reamed with a 13mm reamer.
Holes came out within .007 +


----------



## chips&more (May 18, 2015)

I would keep them all. Keeping just the nominal sizes is not the best idea. Depending on the reamers sharpness, speed when reaming, type of cutting fluid, type of material being reamed, etc, etc. All have slight variables in the actual finish hole size. Since a reamer has a fixed cut diameter (some are adjustable) the desire to have a certain size reamer is endless. You cannot have enough reamers because of this. Keep them all, you will be kicking yourself one day when you go looking for that reamer you gave away…Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## dave2176 (May 18, 2015)

Derrick,
If  I had your problem I would buy them their own tool box to organize them. I love to use reamers for perfect holes.
Dave


----------



## dlane (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for the replies , impossible to list them all   I kept from 1/16 to 7/8 " +.  - x2 on all . There was lots of multiple sizes , And  am donating  the rest to the site for distribution


----------



## EmilioG (May 20, 2015)

I still need a 1/4", 5/16" and 3/8" straight flute chucking reamers if they become available. 
Thanks Bill.


----------



## kingmt01 (May 20, 2015)

dlane said:


> Thanks for the replies , impossible to list them all   I kept from 1/16 to 7/8 " +.  - x2 on all . There was lots of multiple sizes , And  am donating  the rest to the site for distribution



Glad you decided to keep them. I try not to have to use them because they cost so much & rare to find around here.

So how would a person go about getting on the distribution list?


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 20, 2015)

likewise, on both points


----------



## Cactus Farmer (May 20, 2015)

Add my name to that list.......please.


----------



## merkelerk (May 22, 2015)

I have a small collection of reamers. Straight, tapered and a few adjustable (not quality). When I need a perfect hole and I happen to have the right reamer, it's like winning the lottery!
However, more often than not, I don't have the one I need and I land up spending hours boring on the lathe only to make that "just one more light pass" and over-size the hole.


----------



## kingmt01 (May 22, 2015)

When I start getting close to size I'll take a spring cut even if I've only removed 2thds. Keeps me from going "one more, one more, crap".


----------



## jwest7788 (May 22, 2015)

Count me in as interested in buying / receiving donations, haha.

I'm pretty new to machining, and was just looking at reamers the other day.

I would only need the most common sizes to get me rolling (like a starter kit! haha)

Add me to the list!

Joshua W.


----------



## Bill C. (May 22, 2015)

I was going to say about all the shops I been in use reamers.  They are quicker and easier to produce precision holes.  Specially holes under a 1/2 inch in diameter.  Some shops use bigger ones.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 22, 2015)

Hello Guys,
i met Derrick Yesterday. He's a really nice guy and has some very nice equipment. His generous gift will benefit many shops 
i have taken possession of the reamers and will act as custodian for the time being.
in the next few days i'll be sorting and making them available to the membership.
i'm considering starting another thread, with the inventory listed and the process for distribution upon completion of inventory.
i'll give a link in this thread if a secondary thread is made.
thanks to Derrick!!! that was a really cool gesture
all the best
mike


----------



## rick9345 (May 22, 2015)

chips&more said:


> I would keep them all. Keeping just the nominal sizes is not the best idea. Depending on the reamers sharpness, speed when reaming, type of cutting fluid, type of material being reamed, etc, etc. All have slight variables in the actual finish hole size. Since a reamer has a fixed cut diameter (some are adjustable) the desire to have a certain size reamer is endless. You cannot have enough reamers because of this. Keep them all, you will be kicking yourself one day when you go looking for that reamer you gave away…Good Luck, Dave.


There is no such  thing as too many reamers, cause when you need one you really need it, If you don't want them check shipping charge and I will make it worth while.


----------



## Bob Korves (May 22, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Hello Guys,
> i met Derrick Yesterday. He's a really nice guy and has some very nice equipment. His generous gift will benefit many shops
> i have taken possession of the reamers and will act as custodian for the time being.
> in the next few days i'll be sorting and making them available to the membership.
> ...



Mike,
I have interest in the reamers, too.
-Bob Korves


----------



## GlennS (May 22, 2015)

I would also like to express my interest in these reamers.  Smaller preferred, any greatly appreciated.
Glenn


----------



## Hannadog (May 22, 2015)

I use them in my gunsmithing business to properly fit pins. Very helpful and leave me with a professional looking job


----------



## MattM (May 22, 2015)

I have more reamers than I might ever use, but the joy of using one to make that perfect sliding or press or interference fit is worth keeping all.

That being said I do have an over abundance of 13mm reamers (don't ask me how that came to be).  PM me if you would like one for the price of postage.


----------



## dlane (May 23, 2015)

Hi all  FYI the reemers were in a desk  I wanted  ( a steal case 1950s) I've Ben thru the desk before and got what I couldn't live without on prior pics "see cl finds , in tool junkies"  so I asked the guy how much for the desk he said 
$30.   I said Cool got a box for the contents, he said I had to take it all !  And the readers were just half of it the other side of the desk drawers were full of drills probably for the reemers , all sharp , the ones on top had a lite rust on them tho
And it's a $200 + darn good desk . Guess I should update the tool junkies thread.
Enjoy
Derrick


----------



## Rick Leslie (May 23, 2015)

Just found this thread. What a great gesture for the members! I use reamers all the time for precision holes. Mostly straight taper chucking reamers. I would be interested in adding to my small collection as well. Not being greedy or looking to take advantage, I'll happily pay for these and/or shipping. Being the Tool Room custodian for another forum,  I know it takes time to sort and package items, so I'll help the process in any way I can.


----------



## Doubleeboy (May 23, 2015)

Maybe we could have a suggested donation for the reamers.  I would certainly be interested in some and reciprocate with donation to forum or charity.

michael


----------



## EmilioG (May 23, 2015)

My apologies, Please remove me from this list. Thank you


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 27, 2015)

i have started another thread in connection to distribution of the donated reamers....
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/reamers-for-donation.35802/


----------

